# Limited Ingredient foods



## amburger16 (May 22, 2015)

So, long story short Bear has recently developed some soft stools. Switched food, added pumpkin, tests come back negative. Another appointment this week, as I understand giardia can be hard to detect. 

Does anyone have an recommendations for limited ingredient puppy food? Should I switch him to an all stages and not worry about puppy food at the moment?

Today when I come home he will be starting on boiled rice and chicken for a few days and see if this can help me narrow down my search for the cause. Just I'm a little confused at how he could all of a sudden development an intolerance of some sort. 

Originally he was on Fromm LBP Prairie Gold, which had no chicken in it, just beef and pork.. So I have eliminated that. 

I was looking at Nutro Limited Ingredient LBP, anyone use it?
Thanks in advance, and sorry for the novel.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

You are in Canada? 

Check out First Mate. They will ship to you or to a local store. Good food, good people, no recalls, local sourcing.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Is his stool just a little soft or is it like pudding consistency? Does he always have soft stool or is it intermittent? Sorry for the weird poop questions! Bash had giardia, then tape worms, as well as food intolerances. I never found a kibble that worked well, so I can't give any solid recommendations on that front. I know Zignature makes single protein kibble, that was going to be what we tried next if we hadn't of switched to raw feeding. I hope you're able to figure it out!


----------



## amburger16 (May 22, 2015)

Sabis mom said:


> You are in Canada?
> 
> Check out First Mate. They will ship to you or to a local store. Good food, good people, no recalls, local sourcing.


Thanks, I'll check it out!


----------



## amburger16 (May 22, 2015)

GypsyGhost said:


> Is his stool just a little soft or is it like pudding consistency? Does he always have soft stool or is it intermittent? Sorry for the weird poop questions! Bash had giardia, then tape worms, as well as food intolerances. I never found a kibble that worked well, so I can't give any solid recommendations on that front. I know Zignature makes single protein kibble, that was going to be what we tried next if we hadn't of switched to raw feeding. I hope you're able to figure it out!



Sometimes its a little soft, then its pudding, then its fine. Its intermittent, so that's why I want to get him tested again.. Ugh, such a mess when your patient can't talk lol. I have been considering just getting it over with and switching to raw, it really wouldn't cost me much more to do a plan with a company in my area, I wouldn't know where to start doing it myself. Thanks!


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Bash had two negative test for giardia before it was finally detected. We had to ask for the Eliza test. That's how it was found. I kind of wish I would have just gone with my gut and given him panacur to start with! Try to make sure you have a fresh, symptomatic sample for the vet. We literally brought in a bag full of diarrhea right after he had it and asked them to run the test again. 

After all of that, he still ended up having loose stool and diarrhea pretty much all the time, so we did the NutriScan test. That's how we ended up switching to raw. He is intolerant to all of the binders they use in kibble, as well as turkey, rabbit and salmon. He's had good results so far on raw. 

Digestive issues are so difficult to figure out! Whatever it is, I hope Bear gets better soon!


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

My dog had giardia as a pup. I believe having it and treating it really messed up GI system. We found she was sensitive to kibble, even the best, limited ingredient, etc.
We started her on The Honest Kitchen brand, she did excellent of any of their meat formulas. It is sold in Canada and they will probably ship to Canada

Dehydrated Dog Food - Grain Free Dog Food | The Honest Kitchen


----------



## amburger16 (May 22, 2015)

Thanks Gretchen, definitely going to explore my options with kibble for awhile before switching to raw, I would like to learn more about it. I came home from work today to find that he had cleared the baby gate and had diarrhea in my roommates closet on his clothes.. that was fun to clean up. That's the first time he has ever had an "accident", so I know he wasn't feeling well 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

My Grand-Dogs main sensitivities were fish, potatoes, chicken items, grains, lentils, peas, chick peas, anything peas!  EVERYTHING "Non-Grain" had peas!:crazy:
Great Life was the only one I found that didn't have all those ingredients! 

*Grain & Potato Free **Pasture Raised Buffalo* 


Single Source Protein
US Ingredients
No GMO's 
Gluten-Free
These are the main ingredients before the listed probiotics and vitamins/minerals:
*Ingredients*
Buffalo, Tapioca, Jicama, Freeze Dried Buffalo, Freeze Dried Buffalo Liver, Freeze Dried Pumpkin, Freeze Dried Squash, Freeze Dried Parsley, Freeze Dried Papaya, Freeze Dried Chia Seed, Freeze Dried Kale Sprouts, Freeze Dried Broccoli Sprouts, Freeze Dried Barely Sprouts, Inulin, Suncured Alfalfa Meal, Yams, Blueberries, Cranberries, Parsley, Artichoke, Rosemary.
natural pet food, holistic dog food, organic dog food, premium dog food, healthy dog food, pet treats, dog treats, greenies, eagle pack, nutro dog food, primal dog food, raw dog food, premium dog kibble, freeze dried treats, canned dog food, puppy fo 

There is also Salmon & Chicken.

IMHO I'd steer clear of Nutro.

Moms


----------

